# Class C Air-conditioning problems



## Smnori05 (Apr 26, 2020)

So I recently purchased a 1999 Class C ford Leprechaun RV and got a full workup to test everything. However the AC seems to switch the breaker in the RV around 2 or 3 pm everyday(the hottest part of the day). However it works from about 6pm till 2 or 3 pm. I read online and through other forums that this could be to low freon levels or that the ac needs recharged. But I can't find in the manuals which coolant to get because I also read there are 2 different types. 

Is this something that I can take care of myself or should I get a professional?


----------



## Danies43 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sometimes it happens that a car has an AC problem that may create a lot of heating problems during the summers. Now anyone can choose the https://electronicx.de/Sitzheizung option where a complete set of accessories is available and it can provide the various AC tool kits that can help you to recharge the battery with fewer problems.


----------

